# Loucos por neve



## Carlosita (21 Out 2012 às 21:21)

Hola a todos los amigos. gireo usted un divertido vídeo de mi amigo italiano que es famoso por sus cacerías de la nieve. Espero que se diviertan hola



*CANAL DE Snowmancinos:*

http://snowmancino.jimdo.com/


----------

